# Deuter Trans Alpine 30 vs Pro 28



## Stressi25 (27. Februar 2013)

Ich suche für meinen Alpx noch einen neuen Rucksack und hatte mich bis jetzt immer auf den Trans Alpine 30 von Deuter eingeschossen
http://www.deuter.com/de/DE/product/1-76/32223/Trans Alpine 30.html

Deuter hat aber jetzt zum Februar 2013 den Trans Alpine Pro 28 rausgebracht. Den ich recht gut finde.
http://www.deuter.com/de/DE/product/1-76/32263/Trans Alpine Pro 28.html

Hat ihn schon jemand gekauft und kann dazu was sagen? 
und genügt der für nen Alp X da nur 28 Liter überhaupt?

Danke im voraus


----------



## gasgas03 (27. Februar 2013)

Trans Alpine Pro 28
Art.Nr. 32263-7251
Gewicht:
1550 g
Volumen:
28 Liter
Größe:
54 / 30 / 20 (H x B x T) cm


Trans Alpine 30
Art.Nr. 32223-7410
Gewicht:
1250 g
Volumen:
30 Liter
Größe:
54 / 28 / 24 (H x B x T) cm

Wenn die Gewichte hier stimmen wäre für mich klar welchen ich nehme
Kleineres Volumen und 300gr mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stressi25 (27. Februar 2013)

Das Rückensystem soll besser sein und was ich für Interessant finde ist das Werkrezug / Kleinkramfach.

Aber stimmt schon 300g mehr ist eigentlich nen Rückschritt


----------



## gasgas03 (27. Februar 2013)

OK, das Werkzeugfach sieht nicht schlecht aus. Geht das vom Packvolumen ab?
Für einen AX wirst du jeden Liter Volumen benötigen.


----------



## Stressi25 (27. Februar 2013)

Mal eine email an Deuter geschrieben und 30 min später gab es auch die Antwort.
Die 28 Liter bzw die Angaben aller Rucksäcke beziehen sich immer auf den Gesamten Rucksack bei Deuter.


----------



## Stressi25 (27. Februar 2013)

Komisch, in dem Video das bei dem TransAlpine 28 auf der Homepage dabei ist, erklärt er wortwörtlich ".... Das Hauptfach,welches 28 Liter fasst...." 
Am besten nen Sack Sand mitnehmen zum Händler und reinschütten in beide und  testen


----------



## Manstein (3. März 2013)

Hi,

ich steh genau vor der gleichen Fragestellung.

Die 300g Mehrgewichte würden bei mir keine Rolle spielen, da hätte ich an andere Stelle genügend "Einsparpotential" ;-)
Die zwei Liter Volumentunterschied sind da schon ausschlaggebender und natürlich das Werkzeugfach.

Ich werd´ mir beid mal genauer anschauen...


----------



## Pizzaplanet (3. März 2013)

Wieso... wenn der eine zwar schwerer ist aber weniger reinpasst ist er doch wieder leichter wie der leichtere wo mehr reinpasst der deshalb schwerer ist.


----------



## Pizzaplanet (3. März 2013)

Pizzaplanet schrieb:


> Wieso... wenn der eine zwar schwerer ist aber weniger reinpasst ist er doch wieder leichter wie der leichtere wo mehr reinpasst der deshalb schwerer ist.



Ich nehme übrigens wohl den 28er


----------



## Maxmara67 (27. April 2013)

Pizzaplanet schrieb:


> Wieso... wenn der eine zwar schwerer ist aber weniger reinpasst ist er doch wieder leichter wie der leichtere wo mehr reinpasst der deshalb schwerer ist.



Hahaha! - sehr gut geschrieben! 

Habe mir gestern auch den Pro 28 gekauft. Bin zwar noch nicht damit gefahren, doch Sitz und Passform, das Platzangebot sowie das separate Fach für die Trinkblase haben mich voll überzeugt.


----------



## Friedbert (16. Mai 2013)

Zum Thema mehr Gewicht aber weniger Platz (Trans Alpine pro 28 vs Trans Alpine  30):
Ich denke doch dass dann das Material deutlich robuster ist. Mir ist jedenfalls Lebensdauer und Robustheit mehr wert als Gewicht in ein paar Gramm.
Was sind denn 300g im Vergleich zum beladenen Gesamtgewicht von bsp.10kg.

Ich finde allerdings den Preis des Pro 28 etwas arg überzogen, lohnt es denn?
Wen man Glück hat bekommt man ihn derzeit für 125. Aber im Vgl zum normalen 30er Modell, was man als Vorjahresversion schon mal für 40-50 bekommen kann, sträuben sich mir die Haare.
Wenn er allerdings robuster ist, wäre es eine Überlegung wert.

Bisher hatte ich den Tatonka Cross Alp 25, der sehr robust war und alles mitgemacht hat von Einkaufstouren mit vollen Flaschen, Wandern, Klettern, Radeln und Alltagsrucksack. (Hab bei amazon eine kleine Rezension verfasst) Der Vorteil war die Verstärkung am Boden, so dass er sich nicht durchscheuern konnte. Wie ich gesehen habe, hat der Trans Alpine pro 28 sowas nicht 

Der Grund, weswegen ich jetzt einen anderen haben möchte ist einerseits die Größe, andererseits, dass die Rückenpolsterung langsam leidet, weil ich ihn nicht immer mit Hüftgurt getragen habe.

Hat einer der ihn gekauft hat schon etwas mehr Erfahrung mit seinem neuen Trans Alpine pro 28 sammeln können?

Gruß
Friedi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gewitterBiker (16. Mai 2013)

Zwei Dinge, die mir da in den Sinn kommen: 
- 10 Kilo beim Biken wären extrem viel. Sinnvoll sind 6-7 Kilo Maximalgewicht, darüber wirds auf dem Trail unspassig.
- Der "alte" Trans Alpine ist bei mir seit Jahren im Einsatz. Bei vielen Kumpels auch, die ihn auch als täglichen Tages-Rucksack fürs Biken und sogar als Tasche für alles benutzen. Robustheit ist absolut tadellos. Das einzige was sich abnutzt ist die Farbe, die doch etwas ausbleicht. Wüsste nicht was man da noch langlebiger machen kann. 

Wenn Robustheit das entscheidende Kriterium ist würde ich die 300g sparen


----------



## bobons (16. Mai 2013)

gewitterBiker schrieb:


> Das einzige was sich abnutzt ist die Farbe, die doch etwas ausbleicht. Wüsste nicht was man da noch langlebiger machen kann.



Mit der Farbe hatte ich in 2,5 Jahren fast täglicher Benutzung kein Problem, aber 2 Reissverschlüsse sind mechanisch defekt, 3 Reissverschlüsse (Kartenfach und Hüfttaschen) haben das Salz im Winter nicht überlebt.
Deshalb habe ich mir einfach das aktuelle Modell des 30ers bestellt, die Farbe (blau) gefällt  mir sehr gut.
Er hat auch ein extra Pumpenfach im Inneren, das habe ich sonst nirgends gelesen. Die Lezyne Micro Floor Drive passt da super rein.
Ich finde er ist auch nicht mehr ganz so bauchig wie mein alter 2010er.


----------



## Al_Borland (16. Mai 2013)

bobons schrieb:


> Mit der Farbe hatte ich in 2,5 Jahren fast täglicher Benutzung kein Problem, aber 2 Reissverschlüsse sind mechanisch defekt, 3 Reissverschlüsse (Kartenfach und Hüfttaschen) haben das Salz im Winter nicht überlebt.


Graphit, Talkum oder Vaseline verhelfen klemmenden Reißverschlüssen mitunter zu einem zweiten Leben.


----------



## bobons (16. Mai 2013)

Rucksack ist weg!


----------



## Al_Borland (16. Mai 2013)

Hab schon einen, daher lasse ich jemand Anderem den Vorzug.


----------



## Roadrunner75 (16. Mai 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

auf meiner Transnalp habe ich den 30Liter dabei gehabt und war in Summe auf knapp 7Kg. 10kg sind definitiv zu viel.  Das tut auf Dauer weh. ;-)

Und das spannende, mein 30Liter Rucksack war mit 7kg gut voll, mit 28Liter wäre es eng geworden. Das Werkzeug und die Luftpumpe hatte ich aber am Bike.  (Packliste auch auf meiner HP inkl. Gewichtsangaben)

Ich würde wieder auf 30Liter gehen. 
Und Robust finde ich ihn auch, ich will damit ja nicht auf dem Rücken die berge runter rutschen. ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Al_Borland (16. Mai 2013)

Weichei. 
Mein 25er TA (gepackt für 9 Tage) wog ohne Trinkflaschen 8,5kg. Und auch das ging noch ganz gut ohne Rückenbeschwerden. Der war damit allerdings auch am Maximum des Packmaßes angelangt.


----------



## MM76 (17. Mai 2013)

bobons schrieb:


> Egal:
> Verschenke roten Deuter Trans Alpine 30 2010 gegen Portokosten!​
> .


 
Tolle Geste

Ich hoffe, dass ihn der Richtige bekommt. Ich habe einen TA 30 zum Geburtstag bekommen und finde ihn genial. Lieber etwas ungenutzten Raum als ab und zu mal Platznot.


----------



## Hofbiker (17. Mai 2013)

Ich habe meinen 1AX mit dem gemacht. Ich habe alles auf untergebracht, was ich gebraucht habe. Mittlerweile habe ich aus Komfortgründen diesen im Einsatz. Hier muss ich auch nicht genau einräumen. Und heute nehme ich auch nicht mehr mit.


----------



## MM76 (17. Mai 2013)

Den hast Du doch nur wegen der Blume gekauft


----------



## bobons (19. Mai 2013)

Gerade  noch eine Erkenntnis zu den 2 Litern Volumenunterschied:

Der TA 30 hat ein Rücken-/Sitzpolster, wenn man das verwendet sinkt das Volumen um 1,5 auf 28,5 l! Damit fällt der Vorteil des größeren Volumens fast weg.
Übrigens: Die Qualität der Rücken-/Sitzpolster hat nachgelassen. Das 2013er Polster ist aus einfacherem Schaum, es komprimiert fast komplett bei Belastung und ist nicht schön ausgeschnitten. Das 2010er Polster ist fester und formschöner, die Kanten sind hier nicht ausgefranst.


----------



## fissenid (22. Mai 2013)

HallO!

also ich fahre nun seit 4 Jahren der TA30. Der Rucksack ist tadellos. 
Stabil, Robust und gross genug für alles andere! Der geht zum Biken, beim Strandurlaub, beim Wandern. Alles mit nur "einem" Rucksack!#

Habe neulich den TA Pro 28 für einen Bekannten bestellt. Er kam mir im leeren Zusatnd auch sehr schwer vor. Die Verarbeitung war wieder Deuter typisch gut! Die Ideen und die Umsetzung finde ich klasse, aber der Preis..... 

Also ob diese "paar" Inovationen den riesigen Preisunterschied rechtfertigen weiß ich nicht!

Die Träger sowie das Rückenpolster sind anders ausgebildet und sicherlich sehr gut. Besonders die luftdurchlässigen Träger finde ich interesant. Denn bei meinem TA schmitzt man doch sehr starkt unter den Trägern und das scheuert nach 3 Tagen dann doch schon...

Wenn ich mal nen neuen brauche denke ich auch über den Pro nach, dann aber das günstigere Vorjahresmodel.....


----------



## Hofbiker (22. Mai 2013)

MM76 schrieb:


> Den hast Du doch nur wegen der Blume gekauft



Nein, die schmalen Träger waren ausschlaggebend  , auf Grund der Reibung aus einer Verletzung  aus der Jugendzeit! 

ICh hoffe damit ist für dich die Frage beantwortet!


----------



## FunRadler (22. Mai 2013)

ich benutze den TA 30 auch schon seit vielen Jahren und bin restlos überzeugt.
Kann man nix falsch machen.
----------------------------------------------------
www.allgaeutrails.de


----------



## MM76 (22. Mai 2013)

Hofbiker schrieb:


> .......
> ICh hoffe damit ist für dich die Frage beantwortet!


 
War doch nur Spaß....


----------



## [email protected] (30. Mai 2013)

Seit 9 Jahren den TA 25 in Gebrauch brauch ich langsam einen neuen. Den Pro finde ich sehr interessant, aber der Preis von deutlich über 100  schreckt schon ab. Nur eine Farbauswahl ist ein bisschen dürftig. Ich würde mich über ein paar berichte zum neuen Tagesstätte freuen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oolinger (2. Juli 2013)

Hallo,
nachdem ich nun alle Komentare hier gelesen habe, wollte ich mal fragen ob es jemanden gibt, der sowohl den Trans Alpine 30 (welches Jahr auch immer) und den neuen Pro 28 schon einmal auf dem Trail und Tour benutzt hat und was im direkten Vergleich sagen kann. Ich möchte mir auch einen neuen Rucksack gönnen und die Fächeraufteilung beim Pro erscheint mir sehr gelungen. Ansonsten tun sich die beiden wohl nicht viel, wobei der Pro ja ein anderes oder verbessertes Rückensystem haben soll. Die Farbwahl beim Pro gefällt mir auch besser als reines Schwarz, Rot oder eine Vielzahl von Blautönen, wobei das als letztes Kriterium eine Rolle spielt.
Der Pro ist halt schon recht hochpreisig, wobei der Transalpine 30 im Augenblick auch fast überall min. 90,- Euro kostet.

Wäre super wenn jemand mal was zum direkten Vergleich sagen kann.
Danke!


----------



## [email protected] (2. Juli 2013)

habe seit 2 Wochen den Pro, der TA 30 ist im Freundeskreis vorhanden und selbst habe ich noch den TA 25. Zw. TA 25 und 30 ist kein großer unterschied, Hüftgurt wurde verbessert sowie die Einstellung.

Der Pro ist meiner Meinung nach wesentlich besser vom Rückensystem, ich schwitzt weniger am Rücken und er ist einfach steifer. Der Hüftgurt sowie die Träger sind sind wie bei großvolumigen (hiking)Rucksäcken sehr gut.

Der Pro reflektiert sehr stark.

Ich glaube die Frage ist nicht ob Pro oder TA 30, sondern eher:Vaude Alpin AIR für 70 oder Deuter TA 28 Pro für 140.
Für Trinkblasen Nutzer den Pro ansnonsten den Vaude.
Ich habe den PRo zum Geburtstag bekommen, ansonsten wäre es aus Vernunftsgründen der Vaude geworden.

Der Vaude baut am rücken sehr schmal, für Nutzer mit rückenprotektor könnte das störend sein.


----------



## Manu_96 (26. Juli 2013)

Hi, 
wenn's hier schon um die TA-Serie geht, hätt' ich da auch noch ne Frage:
Hat jemand schon Erfahrungen mit dem 25L Modell gemacht? Das kommt mir für meine Bedürfinisse ziemlich perfekt vor, allerdings bin ich etwas verwirrt, da zwar in der Artikelbezeichnung nichts von "SL" oder sowas steht, aber bei den Pictogrammen in der Übersicht trotzdem eine kurze Rückenlänge aufgeführt wird.. 
Und 'ne kurze Rückenlänge kann ich mit meinen 1,89m natürlich gar nicht gebrauchen^^
Hat mit diesem Modell jemand Erfahrungen? Weiß jemand ob der Rucksack trotzdem für meine Körpergröße passt?

Achja, hier noch der Link: http://www.deuter.com/de/DE/product/1-76/32203/TransAlpine25.html

Vielen Dank schonmal,
Gruß, Manu


----------



## fissenid (5. August 2013)

Manu_96 schrieb:


> Hi,
> wenn's hier schon um die TA-Serie geht, hätt' ich da auch noch ne Frage:
> Hat jemand schon Erfahrungen mit dem 25L Modell gemacht? Das kommt mir für meine Bedürfinisse ziemlich perfekt vor, allerdings bin ich etwas verwirrt, da zwar in der Artikelbezeichnung nichts von "SL" oder sowas steht, aber bei den Pictogrammen in der Übersicht trotzdem eine kurze Rückenlänge aufgeführt wird..
> Und 'ne kurze Rückenlänge kann ich mit meinen 1,89m natürlich gar nicht gebrauchen^^
> ...


 
Hallo

ich kenne keine 25L!!

Es gibt SL Modell mit kurzem Rücken für Damen, und ein einziges EL Modell mit langem Rücken, der hat aber 32 Liter°!


----------



## Biking_Flow (5. August 2013)

Vielleicht kann ich zu dieser Diskussion auch noch was beitragen, da ich auch schon seit Jahren verschiedene Modelle des "klassischen" Transalpine und seit diesem Frühjahr auch den neuen Pro fahre.

Ganz generell, der Transalpine ist meiner Meinung nach zum Biken ein super Rucksack, und ich war auch mit dem letzten Modell ziemlich zufrieden - allerdings finde ich, dass der Transalpine Pro ein Riesensprung nach vorne ist, vor allem wegen des Tragesystems. Mich hat beim klassichen Transalpine immer der schwache Hüftgurt gestört, und dass sich der Rücken des Rucksacks bei voller Bepackung in die falsche Richtung "durchwölbt".

Beim Pro ist der Rücken so geformt, dass es beim Biken passt, und hat irgendeine festere Schale drin, die Verformen verhindert. Mit dem stabileren Hüftgurt dazu finde ich den Tragekomfort um einiges besser. Die zusätzlichen Packfächer sind ausserdem praktisch, aber das ist wohl nur ein "Gimmick".

Zu der Grössendiskussion hier: anfangs hatte ich auch die Befürchtung, dass 28 Liter etwas knapp sein könnte, aber wie immer sind diese Liter-Angaben sehr relativ. Ich bin letztens eine Vier-Tage Tour gefahren in der ich fast alles dabei hatte, was normalerweise auch auf Alpencross mitgeht, und inkl. grosser (!) DSLR und Erste-Hilfe-Set habe ich alles gut untergebracht.

Hoffe, das hilft bei der Entscheidungshilfe - vielleicht schreib ich auf meiner Homepage auch mal einen Review dazu


----------



## wolle76 (30. August 2013)

Hat hier evtl. auch jemand Ahnung, für welche Rückengröße das Frauenmodell 26 SL geeignet ist?

Bin auch gerade auf der Suche und sieht wohl sehr nach TA 30, 26 SL oder TA Pro 28 aus.

Bin 1,72 m mit eher längeren Beinen (82,5 cm Schrittlänge). Was meint ihr, könnte da der SL besser passen? Zur Not muß ich´s halt einfach mal im Laden ausprobieren. Aber vielleicht hat ja jemand schon Erfahrungen.

Allerdings könnte der 26er dann schon fast wieder zu klein sein?!


----------



## kaiserbasti (6. Oktober 2013)

Ich fahre seit 2011 den Trans Alpine 30. Bei mir muß öfters auch mal Werkzeug mit über den Trail und das hat der Rucksack und das Tragesystem locker geschluckt.

Leider ist nach exakt zwei Jahren der Hauptreißverschluß an drei Stellen gebrochen. Deuter hat ihn für 20,- repariert. Jetzt, nach drei Monaten reißt der Stoff direkt neben dem Reißverschluß vom Kleinfach (Geldbörse usw). Mein Transportgewicht lag im Schnitt bei 10 Kilo. Ich für meinen Teil bin von der Robustheit nicht mehr so überzeugt. 

Die Regenhülle ist bei einer Stunde Dauerregen und Matsch auch stark an ihre Grenzen gestoßen. Das Bodenfach ist regelmäßig durchgeweicht. (Irgendwann kauf ich mir mal ein Schutzblech für hinten, ...vielleicht, ...mal sehen

Ich werde den TA Pro testen, mal sehen wie lange der Akkuschrauber, Gummihammer und Co transportiert.


----------



## bobons (7. Oktober 2013)

kaiserbasti schrieb:


> (Irgendwann kauf ich mir mal ein Schutzblech für hinten, ...vielleicht, ...mal sehen



Ass Saver reicht. Hilft aber nicht im Knast.
Das Problem mit dem kleinen Reisverschluss hatte ich auch, ist aber kaum größer geworden, nachdem es da war.


----------



## kaiserbasti (7. Oktober 2013)

bobons schrieb:


> Ass Saver reicht. Hilft aber nicht im Knast.
> Das Problem mit dem kleinen Reisverschluss hatte ich auch, ist aber kaum größer geworden, nachdem es da war.


Schickes Teil! Im Knast hilft eine Hartfaserplatte unter der Unterwäsche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jan35i (11. April 2014)

Kann auch mal ein paar Worte zum TA30 sagen. Ich habe ihn seit 2009 und JEDEN Tag im Einsatz. Ich fahr mit dem Bike zur Arbeit, Einkaufen und auf Touren und der Rucksack ist immer dabei. Es ist bis jetzt noch nichts kaputt, die Farbe (schwarz/grau) ist immer noch sehr gut, er geht mindestens 4-5x im Jahr in die Waschmaschine.
Für die Tagestouren fahre ich jetzt meinen Attack 20. 

Das Werkzeugfach hat mich beim Attack zu 100% überzeugt, allerdings kaufe ich mir wegem dem jetzt keinen neuen TA Pro. Habe jetzt im TA alles in einer Netztasche, wiegt nichts und trotzdem ist alles aufgeräumt.

Das mit dem Rückenpolster kann ich bestätigen, wenn der Rucksack auf Anschlag voll ist, kanns unbequem werden.
Lässt sich aber einigermaßen in den Griff kriegen wenn man beim packen aufpasst was wo hingesteckt wird.

Der Hüftgurt vom 28er ist um welten besser wie der 30er.
Auf Enduro Trails mit nem beladenen 30er ist der Rucksack einfach an seiner Grenze, wobei ich mir aber sage dass der Rucksack dafür auch nicht konzipiert wurde.

Gruß


----------



## Ghoste (16. Juli 2014)

Heute ist mein TA 30 gekommen - war im Angebot, fand daher den mehr als doppelten Preis für den Pro 28 nicht gerechtfertigt.
Habe eine Frage zu dem "Separaten Bodenfach mit herausnehmbaren Zwischenboden (hält die Ladung an ihrem Platz)" 







Ich habe nur ein abtrennbares Bodenfach, welches durch öffnen den "Innenraum" vergrößert. 
Hier ist nix herausnehmbar oder wie auf dem Bild dargestellt 
Ist das korrekt, dass nur ein separates Fach vorhanden ist, welches durch einen Reißverschluss getrennt ist?
Mich wundert die Beschreibung von DEUTER "mit herausnehmbaren Zwischenboden"


----------



## Al_Borland (16. Juli 2014)

Also wenn es so ist, wie beim Vorvorjahresmodell des TA25, dann lässt sich das Fach nur durch den inneren Reißverschluss mit dem Hauptfach verbinden. Da bleibt alles am Rucksack dran.

Und das auf dem Bild sieht aus, wie ein Schlafsack...


----------



## lxtrasher (24. Dezember 2022)

Hi Zusammen. Der Thread hier ist fast 10 Jahre alt. Gibt's denn neue Erkenntnisse bzgl Pro 28 vs 30? Jemand hier, der beide mam probiert hatte? Anhand der offiziellen Beschreibungen bin ich total unentschlossen was zu mir passt für den AlpX Einsatz. Und 300g mehr beim Pro28 scheint noch immer aktuell. Hat jemand einen Vergleich zu den aktuellen Modellen?
Danke,
lx


----------

